# GREAT find at ARC Thrift Store!!! Give me your thoughts...



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Just found this phone at an ARC Thrift Store in Denver. Just couldn't pass on it. I'm thinking it might make a good "Talk to the Dead" phone, seeing as how the inside covers has three dead guys in coffins.

You can see the pics on the GOE: http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/great-find-at-arc-thrift-store

What I'm thinking is, I'd like to set it up so the ringer will be on a trigger for someone backstage to trigger as guests enter the first room of Trick or Terror. When it gets picked up, an actor behind the wall panel will be able to communicate with the guest, back and forth in a ghostly voice. I've seen something similar to this done in a haunt before, but I'm not quite sure how to wire it all up. Any insight you have, about my find, or my plans for it are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The picture on the lid of the box is Jesse and Frank James.









The picture in the center of the rotary dial is Doctor John Henry Holliday.










The men in the coffins were Tom McLaury, Frank McLaury and Billy Clanton.










That is a schweeet find Chris!


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Great score and I am tagging this to see how this one is hooked up.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How to Convert a Telephone Into an Intercom

Use old phones as an intercom


----------

